# كيف تتعرف على شخصيتك ؟



## حياة بالمسيح (19 مارس 2020)

كيف أعرف شخصيتي وأي منها هي من بين أنماط الشخصية الـ 12؟

كيف أعرف شخصيتي وكيف أحدد صفاتها؟ اترك الأمر لنا حتى نجيبك حول كيف تعرف شخصيتك والإيجابيات والسلبيات التي تملكها وبطريقة مختلفة وجديدة؟

كل شخص يود أن يعرف تمامًا كيف تبدو شخصيته وما هي السمات النفسية التي يتمتع بها، فالجميع يبحث كيف أعرف شخصيتي من برجي؟ وكيف أعرف شخصيتي من خلال اختبار بسيط؟ أو من خلال النظر إلى صور مختلفة؟ وغيرها الكثير من الطرق، ولكن هنا ستكتشف شخصيتك بطريقة مختلفة وجديدة.

أي اترك الأمر لنا لنجيبك حول كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال عرض أنماط الشخصية الـ 12 مع أهم الصفات التي تميزها والطريقة التي يمكنك معرفة هل أنت تملك هذه الشخصية أم خليط من عدة أنماط، لذا استعد للتعرف إلى نفسك وفهم شخصيتك ولكن هذه المرة من منظور مختلف.


كيف أعرف شخصيتي ؟

هل أنت مستعد لمعرفة الجواب حول كيف أعرف شخصيتي ؟ إذن هيا، وكل ما عليك القيام به هو أن تكون متأكد من الصفات التي تعرف أنك تملكها، وطريقة تعاملك مع المواقف المختلفة المشاعر التي تركز عليها، ومن ثم مقارنتها مع أنماط الشخصية الـ 12 التالية.

قد لا تكون شخصيتك من نمط واحد فقط من الأنماط التالية بل قد تكون خليط بين نمطين وأكثر بحيث ينتج نمط جديد بالصفات المتقاطعة بينها والتي تجمعها شخصيتك، وهذا يضعك أمام تحد حتى تتعامل مع الصفات السلبية في كلا النمطين وتحسين الصفات الإيجابية لديك.


1 – الشخصية الحكيمة
الشخصية الحكيمة يمكن أن تكون الشخصية الوسط بين العقلانية والعاطفية هي الشخصية القوية التي تتمتع بالصفات التالية: القدرة على التصرف بالشكل الصحيح في الوقت الصحيح – الموازنة بين المشاعر والعاطفة وبين العقل والمنطق من جهة أخرى فلا ينجر صاحبها خلف عاطفته أو أفكاره بشكل أعمى – القدرة على المسامحة.

أما عن الصفات السلبية في الشخصية الحكيمة فهي لا تظهر إلا عندما يتغلب جانب من جوانبها على الآخر، أي عندما ينقاد الشخص خلف مشاعره فقط بشكل أعمى أو عندما ينقدا خلف فكرة معينة ويرفض أي اختلاف عنها.

أهم الأعمال التي يبرع بها صاحب هذه الشخصية: الوظائف القيادية (مدير – مشرف …) – المدربين – القضاة وكل الأعمال التي تحتاج إلى حكم عادل.


2 – الشخصية الاجتماعية

بشكل عام الشخصية الاجتماعية فقط في معظم الأحيان تملك العديد من الصفات السلبية، ولكن عندما تجتمع الشخصية الاجتماعية مع العاطفية فتنج الشخصية الرومنسية، أما عند اجتماع الشخصية الاجتماعية مع الحكيمة والعقلانية فهنا تنتج الشخصية القيادية.

أهم الصفات التي يتمتع بها أصحاب الشخصية الاجتماعية: عدم القدرة على التعبير عن المشاعر بالكلمات – الحساسية الشديدة ولكنه وعلى الرغم من أن صاحبها قد يشعر بالحزن بسرعة إلا أنه أيضًا ينسى انزعاجه وحزنه سريعًا – يكره النقد وخاصة النقد غير البناء – يحب الاحترام والتقدير كثيرًا – يكره الروتين ويحب التجديد والسفر.

أهم الأعمال التي لا يبرع فيها صاحب الشخصية الاجتماعية أبدًا ويجب أن يتجنب العمل بها: مدير – مشرف على مجموعة من الموظفين – محاسب – وسيط مالي، أما أهم الأعمال التي يبرع فيها: موظف علاقات عامة – مجال التسويق والإعلام.

3 – الشخصية الانطوائية

النقيض تمامًا من الشخصية الاجتماعية فمن أهم صفاته: كره الاجتماع بالأخرين والتعامل معهم – حب الوحدة وإيجاد الراحة النفسية في الابتعاد عن الناس – تنخفض طاقته عندما يكون مضطر للاحتكاك بالناس والتعامل معهم – بينما يكون في أفضل أحواله عندما يتواجد بمفرده بعيدًا عن الآخرين.

أما عن سلبيات الشخصية الانطوائية: فقدان الثقة بالنفس – الوحدة والانعزال وعدم القدرة على التعامل مع الآخرين – تراجع في مهارات التواصل الاجتماعي – عدم القدرة على التعبير عن النفس والأفكار التي تدور في رأسه – يشعر بعدم أهميته بالنسبة للآخرين وفي الوقت نفسه يظن أن الجميع ينظر إليه وينتظرون أن يخطئ.

لا بد من تقويم هذه الشخصية من خلال: زيادة الثقة بالنفس أمام الآخرين – التعامل مع الخجل الشديد.

4 – الشخصية الحساسة

الشخصية سريعة التأثر أكثر الشخصية التي تتعب صاحبها، فقد يشعر بالحزن الشديد والاكتئاب الخفيف أو الحاد اتجاه أي مشكلة يقابلها حتى ولو كانت بسيطة دون القدرة على التعامل مع مشاعره – يتأثر بكلام الناس سريعًا ويسقط ذلك على نفسه – انخفاض في الثقة بالنفس أو انعدامها.

ولكن في حال كان الجواب حول كيف أعرف شخصيتي هل هي حساسة هو “نعم” سيكون عليك العمل لجعلها شخصية قوية حساسة (حكيمة حساسة) من خلال تنمية مهارات التواصل الاجتماعي وضبط المشاعر والتعامل مع فرط العاطفة لديك والتدرب على الخروج من حالات الحزن سريعًا وعدم التأثر بالآخرين.

أهم المهن التي يبرع فيها صاحب هذه الشخصية: شاعر – كاتب – رسام وكل الأعمال التي تحتاج إلى حس مرهف.

5 – الشخصية الهادئة
الشخص الهادئ شخص يفهم كل ما يدور حوله، ولكنه يوفر طاقته لا يصرفها كلها أبدًا، يكره أن يتحدث كثيرًا ولكنه في الوقت ذاته أفضل مستمع قد تتحدث إليه، دقيق جدًا يهتم بالتفاصيل ويعمل عليها على أكمل وجه، يعطي كل مهمة وكل شيء الوقت الكافي له ويتقن ما يعمل عليه، دائمًا ما يخصص وقت طويل للتخطيط قبل التنفيذ.

أما عن سلبياتها فالشخصية الهادئة تجعل صاحبها يكره الحركة كما تجعله ممل بالنسبة لبعض الأشخاص، وفي معظم الأحيان يتهرب من الأسئلة المباشرة ولا يمكنه التركيز على عدد من الأشياء معًا، ولا يعتمد على عاطفته في كثير من الأحيان.

أهم المهن التي يحبها ويميل للعمل بها وتناسبه حتى يبدع فيها: الجراحة – الأعمال التي تحتاج أعصاب هادئة – الأعمال التي تحتاج للتخطيط الدقيق.

6 – الشخصية الأنانية

الشخصية الحساسة كانت متعبة لصاحبها، وعلى العكس مع الشخصية الأنانية فهي أكثر الشخصيات التي تتعب من حولها، فالشخص الأناني دائمًا ما يعتمد على الآخرين – يطلب الكثير من الخدمات والطلبات ممن حوله – يريد أن يصل إلى هدفه ومراده بغض النظر عن الطريقة والوسيلة – تتملكه مشاعر الغيرة بسهولة – دائمًا ما يشعر من حوله بأنهم مقصرون في حقه.

من كتب تطوير الذات وبناء الشخصية عليك قراءتها حالًا
من منا لا يرغب بالاطلاع على خبرات وتجارب الأخرين والتعلم منهم، خاصة في بدايات حياتنا…

اعرف نفسك من خلال أهم ثمانية اختبارات لمعرفة الشخصية
علميًا من الضروري جدًا قبل الدخول لمرحلة التعليم الثانوي أن يتم عمل اختبارات لمعرفة الشخصية…
في حال كانت شخصيتك تميل للأنانية فلا بد من أن تعمل على تحسينها والتخفيف من صفاتها من خلال الدورات والبرامج التدريبية، أما في حال كنت تعرف شخص يملك هذه الشخصية فعليك أن تتوقف عن الاهتمام به وتنفيذ كل ما يطلبه، وأصعب ما قد تقوم به اتجاهه هو التعامل معه كما يتعامل معك أي بأنانية.

7 – الشخصية العاطفية

الشخصية العاطفية هي الصورة الأكثر إيجابية من الشخصية الحساسة فبدلًا من النظر إلى الأمور من صورة الشخص الضعيف وعديم الثقة بالنفس هنا صاحب الشخصية العاطفية يعتمد على تفكيره العاطفي.

فكل شخص لديه تفكيرين: المنطقي والعاطفي، المنطقي بطيء يحتاج إلى التفكير والفهم وتوقع النتائج، أما التفكير العاطفي فو سريع يعتمد على المشاعر والتأثر، فمن أهم صفات صاحب هذه الشخصية: المشاعر العالية والعاطفة الطاغية – القدرة على التعبير عن هذه المشاعر – سرعة التأثر.

في حال كانت إجابتك عن كيف أعرف شخصيتي حول كونها عاطفية هو “نعم” أي أنك شخص عاطفي فأهم ما عليك القيام به هو التدرب على الاتكاء قليلًا إلى الجانب المنطقي من تفكيرك.

8 – الشخصية العصبية

بشكل عام الشخصية العصبية شيء إيجابي عندما تكون العصبية في حدود المعقول بحيث تدفع صاحبها للغضب من الأخطاء التي يرتكبها أو من تقصيره ومن ثم يعمل على تصحيحها، ولكن عندما تتجاوز الحد حتى يصل إلى العنف اللفظي أو الجسدي هنا يكون من الضروري الخضوع للدورات التدريبية لتقويم هذه الشخصية والتعامل معها.

بشكل عام يمكن الإجابة عن كيف أعرف شخصيتي في حال كانت عصبية من خلال ملاحظة رادة فعلك على المواقف المختلفة هل تشعر بالانزعاج والغضب، وكيف تعبر عن ذلك، وما هي الأشياء والتصرفات التي تسبب لك الضيق.

أما عن أهم ما يثير مشاعر الغضب لدى هذه الشخصية: الخوف من شيء ما أو الخوف من خسارة شيء أو شخص – الغضب التراكمي الذي يتجمع من أشياء ومواقف صغيرة ومن ثم يخرج دفعة واحدة.

9 – الشخصية المتشائمة

إنها من أسوأ الشخصيات على صاحبها ومن حوله، فأهم صفاتها: النظرة السوداوية للحياة والأمور – توقع أسوأ السيناريوهات وانتظارها – التعامل مع أي موقف بشكل سلبي – وأي تصرف من الآخرين يتم ترجمته بوجهه السلبي – عدم الإقدام على التعامل مع الآخرين والتواصل معهم أو التعاون – عدم القدرة على التعبير عن المشاعر خاصة في حال كانت مشاعر إيجابية.

في حال كنت تعرف شخص متشائم يفضل أن تتجنب التعامل معه لأنه مصدر للطاقة السلبية والإحباط وإطفاء أي إيجابية أو حماس، ولكن في حال كنت أنت صاحب هذه الشخصية فلا بد من التدرب على النظر بإيجابية للحياة والأشياء والموافق حولك.

 أهم ما قد تقدمه لهذه الشخصية:
كيفية شحن نفسك بالطاقة الإيجابية
كيف أتخلص من الأفكار السلبية بشكل نهائي؟
10 – الشخصية المتفائلة

على العكس تمامًا من الشخصية السلبية، فهي أفضل شخصية في حال كنت تملكها أو تعرف شخص يتمتع بها، فمن أهم الصفات: النظرة الإيجابية إلى الحياة والمواقف المختلفة حتى السلبية منها ما يعطي الكثير من الأمل والحيوية – إضفاء الكثير من المرح والفرح والسعادة – مصدر للأفكار الخلاقة والحلول لمختلف المشاكل.

أما عن السلبيات: فصاحب هذه الشخصية قد يكون عاطفي ومتسرع – كما أنه قد يعرض نفسه في كثير من الأحيان للصدمة في حال كان مندفع جدًا وواجه موقف ما شكل وقع كبير على نفسه.

الشخصية المتفائلة هي الشخصية التي يجب أن يعمل الجميع على امتلاكها ودمجها مع شخصيته، يصلح صاحبها ويبرع في كل المهن والأعمال وعلى وجه الخصوص الأعمال الإبداعية.

11 – الشخصية العفوية

أهم الصفات في صاحب الشخصية العفوية: عدم التفكير قبل القيام بأي شيء أو قبل التحدث هذا الأمر قد يضعه في مواقف سلبية وقد يعرضه للمشاكل – طريقة التعبير والأسلوب الخاطئ وغير المناسب – يمكن أن يسيء الآخرين فهمه.

ففي حال كانت شخصيتك عفوية لا بد من أن تتحكم فيما تتحدث به وتفعله فبعض الأشخاص قد يستغلون ذلك ضدك، كما أنه من الضروري أن تتدرب على حفظ الأسرار.

12 – الشخصية المتكلفة

على عكس الشخصية العفوية تمامًا فأهم صفات صاحب هذه الشخصية: التصنع والتمثيل وعدم القدرة على الظهور بشكل طبيعي، قد يعتمد على الكذب في كثير من الأحيان، في أغلب الأوقات تكون هذه الشخصية مكتسبة نتيجة عقدة النقص والتعرض للنقد وضعف الثقة بالنفس والخوف من نظرة الآخرين له، فيعمد إلى أن يتكلف ويقيس كل حركاته وكلماته.

أهم ما عليك القيام به في حال كانت شخصيتك متكلفة هي التعامل مع السبب والتدرب على زيادة الثقة بالنفس لديك.

هذه كانت طريقتنا في الإجابة عن كيف أعرف شخصيتي … ماذا عنك؟ هل تمكنت من تحديد صفاتك والشخصيات التي تنتمي إليها والتي تعتبر شخصيتك خليط منها؟ ما هي إيجابياتها وسلبياتها؟ مهما كانت هذه الشخصية عليك العمل على جعلها أفضل وأفضل.
الموضوع منقول للامانة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2020)

موضوع جميل 

 عمتا مثل ما قولتى الانسان خليط منها-- صعب نلاقى انسان 100% فى شخصيه واحده 

فقد وجد نفسى فى الشخصيه العفويه - الحساسه - العاطفيه - الهادئه - المنطويه 

 اشكرك


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)

موضوع جميل 
 تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2021)

*شكرا
فى منتهى الروعه الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## زهرة القصر (20 سبتمبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------

